
Simple Keras-like neural network library in Python-numpy - SuyashMore
https://github.com/SuyashMore/tinyNeuralNet
======
SuyashMore
Tried to Train on MNIST Dataset and it seems to have overfitted the dataset.
Let me know how can I improve it further . i want to keep it simple for anyone
to understand

